# The Muppet Studebaker



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I built the Muppet Studebaker. First thing I've been able to do since I had surgery on my hand in October.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

"Aahh! A bear in his natural habitat..... a Studebaker." Fozzy, _The Muppet Movie_


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great to see you back Dave. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Sure missed seeing your work. And as usual it's super. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool Dave, you have to find a Fozzie to stick in it. :thumbsup:

That reminds me of and old hippie landlord I had back in the early 1970, he sold his house that he inherited from his Mom and bought an old school bus. He painted it up like that but with flowers and went out journeying across the states. I never saw him again.
It was painted top bottom and sides, I don't think he painted the tires.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks really cool!

Brings back memories. When I was youngin, they built a new museum in Charleston , SC.
They opened it before they had all of it completed. Anyhow, my family went to check it out, as we were on the tour, I looked over to area that was roped off. Sitting in a pile of stuff was a Studebaker. To my childs eye all I saw was the Muppets car! of course it wasnt! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

